# Feeding Rollers



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All
I am getting lots of different stories about the amount of feed I should be giving to my rollers. They are about 9 months old and have just started flying and at the moment I am feeding them a mixture of wheat, dunn peas, cracked corn and milo and about 2 teaspoons a day.

Does this sound about right?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your bird's performance will tell you if you are feeding them right. I feed mine until their crop is full. They eat less than a homer (which eats around 1.2-1.5 ounces) so probably around 1 ounce (2 tablespoon) or less (1 tablespoon) for rollers. Just experiment on it. If you underfeed them too much, they will roll down. If you overfeed them, they become really strong and just fly like a homer (might just tumble or no rolling at all). My rollers can fly an hour (but they seem to perform only for the first 30 minutes).

Feeding our pigeons seem to be an art.


----------

